# Screwed up bad! Please help!



## perspex (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys I screwed up pretty bad. So recently my CPU temps while gaming has going upto 85-90, which I know is bad. I have an i7 2600k. So I opened up the pc and cleaned it thinking it was a dust problem, but there was little to no dust. So I opened the CPU cooler, and I use the stock cooler they gave me and saw that the thermal paste on the back was almost gone, there is still little left and some of it is on the processor itself.

I knew it was my thermal paste problem. Now when I tried to put the cooler back, 2 pins snapped in, but the other two I can't seem to put them in place, no matter how hard I pushed its not going in, I pulled one a bit too hard and it came apart, I put it back in and now it's even more screwed up. Idk why but I decided to turn on the pc like that and now my idle temp is 80-90. I ****ed up everything! I'm feeling so lost now, guys please help me out here, what do I do now? Buy a new CPU cooler? Or what? Please help!


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2013)

dont power on th pc now, first get a experienced assembler, and let him see the problem. if heat sink pins are damaged, u will have to buy a new one. see local computer shops or buy *online* and get it installed by an experienced assembler only. 

before buying any, check if it supports ur processor socket and dont power up the comp without heat sink properly installed.


----------



## perspex (Mar 16, 2013)

Can someone please suggest a good Cooler for an i7 2600k, I play games most of the time so keeping that in mind, and please don't make it too expensive like like Corsair h60 and all, I can't afford that now. What will be the best within a cheap price range? Because the stock cooler worked for 2 years perfectly and I had no problems until I screwed it up now.

I have a 1155 socket btw.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 16, 2013)

Firstly Relax, what you have is not a huge problem. Your core components are fine and you may not even need to replace the heatsink if you manage to unmount the 2 stuck pins and reattach the heatsink correctly. Get someone with more experience to help you. Now if the pins are damaged and no longer usable then get a third party cooler. You can get a cheap heatsink from local shops, though I recommend that you spend a little more for a genuine well branded heatsink from the likes of CoolerMaster since you seem to be having heat issues and also have a K processor which is overclockable so it will allow you to maintain temperatures with a fair amount of overclock.

My two suggestions would be:
CM Hyper TX3 EVO
or the highly popular and recommended
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO

TX3 is cheaper and will be more than enough for stock clock speed/small overclock. The Hyper 212 Evo will let you overclock to a much higher speeds, helping you gain the most out of your processor.


----------



## perspex (Mar 16, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Firstly Relax, what you have is not a huge problem. Your core components are fine and you may not even need to replace the heatsink if you manage to unmount the 2 stuck pins and reattach the heatsink correctly. Get someone with more experience to help you. Now if the pins are damaged and no longer usable then get a third party cooler. You can get a cheap heatsink from local shops, though I recommend that you spend a little more for a genuine well branded heatsink from the likes of CoolerMaster since you seem to be having heat issues and also have a K processor which is overclockable so it will allow you to maintain temperatures with a fair amount of overclock.
> 
> My two suggestions would be:
> CM Hyper TX3 EVO
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, I live in kolkata, so I guess I'll go to chadni chowk on Monday with my pc and buy the hyper 212 evo, it's 2200 so it's affordable. I was reading about how i need to carefully remove the old thermal paste from the processor before putting the new cooling fan and don't want to risk damaging anything so I'll let the shops assemblers take care of that and who knows I might even get a the cooler at a cheaper price there.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't take your PC there ... seriously how many shop assembler guys have experience in mounting an after market cpu cooler is a big question. So just get the cooler and do it for yourself. There's plenty of youtube vids available on how to do it correctly. The only thing you need to decide is whether you want to OC or not later or interested in backplate mounting cooler ( like 212 EVo ) or normal mounting cooler like TX3 Evo. Backplate mounting coolers are more secure but you may need to remove the mobo to install the backplate though this depends on which cabby you have.


----------



## perspex (Mar 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> Don't take your PC there ... seriously how many shop assembler guys have experience in mounting an after market cpu cooler is a big question. So just get the cooler and do it for yourself. There's plenty of youtube vids available on how to do it correctly. The only thing you need to decide is whether you want to OC or not later or interested in backplate mounting cooler ( like 212 EVo ) or normal mounting cooler like TX3 Evo. Backplate mounting coolers are more secure but you may need to remove the mobo to install the backplate though this depends on which cabby you have.



I have a cm haf 922 and I don't think I really will OC it because I generally don't like doing stuff like that. I haven't even OC'ed my gpu yet long way if for OCing cpus. I don't like to OC mainly because of fear, because of having proper knowledge and equipment and also because I live in kolkata and its already hot as sh*t here.

All I do is play games, surf the net and occasionally edit videos and stuff, so nothing really drastic that requires me to OC.

I mean is there is a huge temperature diff. between the tx3 evo and 212 evo? If there isn't then I'd rather go for the tx3 which is cheaper and much simpler to install.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2013)

hmmm .. HA 922, installing a CM Hyper 212 EVo should be easier ( you don't need to remove the mobo from the cabinet ) and with such coolers you can avoid incidents like this ie braking cpu coolers mounting pins. So hyper 212 Evo is recommended over TX3 Evo if you whether you OC or not.


----------



## perspex (Mar 18, 2013)

thank you everybody for all the help, i finally got the hyper 212 evo installed and its FREAKING amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my idle temp is at 30C and during gaming is 45C, that is stupidly good man!! seriously thanks guys, really appreciate it


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats and nice to know that you've made the right decision .... and installing the cooler was not that tough, eh ?


----------



## perspex (Mar 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> Congrats and nice to know that you've made the right decision .... and installing the cooler was not that tough, eh ?



haha no, but it was a longggggg install, the haf 922 is false advertising. The back plate is visible but it blocks out the last screw so i had to detach the entire motherboard for it, but other than that it was quick


----------



## icebags (Mar 19, 2013)

grats. but that half a kilo stuff hangs by the side of mobo, so don't forget to tighten the screws good (not too tight that mobo could break).


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2013)

that's a good point but I think Op has done that part right coz if the cpu cooler was not mounted properly Op would face heating issues but 45c load temp with around ~32c ambient temp is awesome.


----------



## icebags (Mar 20, 2013)

yup, let's hope so.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 21, 2013)

Once when I removed the cpu cooler fro the first time in my life, I forgot to put it back  and thankfully I had speedfan at startup which notified of the extremely high temps. Phew...


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2013)

with the current cpu you have ? check out this funny video then 
What Happens when the CPU cooler is removed? (Tom's Hardware Guide) - YouTube

but all of these are history now ... every modern cpu will automatically shutdown itself if the temp is too high.


----------

